# What's the difference?



## ohhey72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Still looking at boots.  I was wondering what the difference is between the Muck Woody Max and the Fieldblazer All-terrain.  Obviously the field terrain will be lighter, but will they keep my feet just as warm as my old woody max's?  And being lighter weight, will the hold up as well?


----------

